# Licensing



## jwatts (Sep 19, 2013)

I want to get contractor licensed, but have a question about my experience. I have 4 yrs exp working with a landscaper, but one who is not licensed. Would this fly with the licensing board? Also, would it put my reference in any danger?
Thanks.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

It's not just 4 years experience, it's 4 years as a Journeyman or Foreman.

Read this:

http://www.cslb.ca.gov/Resources/GuidesAndPamphlets/BlueprintForGettingLicensed.pdf


----------



## jwatts (Sep 19, 2013)

griz said:


> It's not just 4 years experience, it's 4 years as a Journeyman or Foreman.
> 
> Read this:
> 
> http://www.cslb.ca.gov/Resources/GuidesAndPamphlets/BlueprintForGettingLicensed.pdf


Thanks. 

Ok i have this much solo experience; will they want to see my tax records ( fed and state?) or just testimonial from someone who has seen my work?


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Ask Phil:

http://www.contractortalk.com/members/license-guru-21375/


----------



## Blade Runners (Oct 17, 2013)

Are you trying to get licensed to spray pesticides or just a business license?


----------

